# Apache 2.0 Zeichen zur Parameterübergabe



## tofa (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeiten Apache 2.0 so zu konfigurieren, dass er z.B.

http://host/index.php?id=1

als Synonym für

http://host/index.php?id=1

annimmt? 


Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus,

Tom


----------



## won_gak (10. Februar 2004)

Guck mal hier: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------

